# japanese knives in canada



## jordan stapleon (Aug 13, 2006)

i live in canada and am looking for canadian knife store who delivers nenox or glestain


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Try Paul's Finest. Haven't been on his site for a while, but he had some decent Japanese blades back in the day.


----------

